# Best Buy Sale Today Only for Full Size IPads



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Best Buy is offering a sale on Thanksgiving only on full size IPads for $60.00 off. It's online only if you buy the one without 3G. In story only if you buy with 3G.

This sale is for the IPad 4, IPad 3 and IPad 2 but not the Mini.

Although I just bought my IPad a few days ago, I went ahead and purchased one online to get more memory for only $40 more than what I paid for the one I have. I'll be returning the one I have as soon as the new one arrives.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchpage.jsp?_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1&id=pcat17071&type=page&ks=960&st=iPad_Thanksgiving_Sale_2012_70494&sc=Global&cp=1&sp=-bestsellingsort+skuid&qp=q695061645f5468616e6b73676976696e675f53616c655f323031325f3730343934~~cabcat0500000%23%231%23%23c~~cpcmcat209000050006%23%232%23%23c~~ncpcmcat209000050007%23%230%23%23c&list=y&usc=All+Categories&nrp=15&p=[promotion%2C+synonymns]&_D%3Ap=+&pu=defaultusr&_D%3Apu=+&pt=1353564001&iht=n


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

love2read said:


> Best Buy is offering a sale on Thanksgiving only on full size IPads for $60.00 off. It's online only if you buy the one without 3G. In story only if you buy with 3G.
> 
> This sale is for the IPad 4, IPad 3 and IPad 2 but not the Mini.
> 
> ...


Best Buy is open today? Do you know what the hours are?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Online, I cannot find where it says the 3Gs are on sale in the store today.  And it won't let me put it in my cart for store pick up either.  Where did you see this?


----------



## love2read (Nov 23, 2008)

Sorry I haven't been home all day to check back in.

Here is the link for the 3G in store models but it's probably too late in the evening now.

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/searchpage.jsp?_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1&_dynSessConf=-1111304701681556843&id=pcat17071&type=page&ks=960&st=iPad_Thanksgiving_Sale_2012_70494&sc=Global&cp=1&sp=-bestsellingsort+skuid&qp=q695061645f5468616e6b73676976696e675f53616c655f323031325f3730343934~~cabcat0500000%23%231%23%23c~~cpcmcat209000050006%23%232%23%23c~~cpcmcat209000050007%23%230%23%23c~~nf996||57692d4669202b2043656c6c756c61722028566572697a6f6e29&list=y&usc=All+Categories&nrp=15&iht=n

If the link doesn't work just go to the Best Buy website and find the 3G models. They are all priced $60 off today.


----------

